# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Lebenserwartung bei Knochenmetastasen

## werner j

Nach RPE (Gleason 5+4), Bestrahlung und Hormonblockade zeigen sich erste Knochenmetastasen. Behandlung mit Zometa soll beginnen.
Mein Zahnarzt und der Kieferchirurge empfehlen wegen der möglichen Gefahr einer Kiefernekrose vorbeugende Zahnsanierung. Dies bedeutet in meinem Fall die Entfernung von 3 oder 4 "verdächtigen" Zähnen.

Nun ist eine Nekrose nach meinen Informationen nicht sicher zu erwarten sondern nur eine Möglichkeit.
Andererseits frage ich mich, ob bei einer doch beschränkten Lebenserwartung das Zahnziehen wirklich notwendig ist oder ob ich das vielleicht geringe Risiko einer Nekrose eingehen soll.
Wie haben es andere gemacht?
Gibt es Hinweise im Forum auf die statistische Lebenserwartung bei Knochenmetastasen und Zometa-Behandlung?
Bei nur noch wenigen Jahren wäre das Risiko einer Nekrose sicher geringer als bei einer Erwartung von mehr als 5 Jahren

Werner j

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Werner,
die Frage nach Deiner Lebenserwartung kann Dir wohl nur der liebe Gott beantworten. Die Bandbreite ist zu groß und hängt auch von vielen individuellen Faktoren ab. Die Frage nach der Kiefernekrose dürfte wohl erst nach einer gewissen Behandlungszeit akut werden und sollte im Moment nicht die nötige weitere Behandlung Deines Prostatakrbses blockieren.
Bist Du bereits mit Hormonblockade behandelt worden oder hatte man einfach nach der RPE gewartet, was weiter passiert? 
Nach Gleason 5+4 wäre das unverantwortlich, aber wir sind schon einiges gewöhnt...
Gruß PeterP

----------


## Michael

Hallo Werner,
gerade als chronisch Kranker sollte man schon versuchen, seine Zähne in Ordnung zu halten, um unser erst recht stark gefordertes Immunsystem nicht noch mehr zu strapazieren. Die Angst vor Kiefernekrosen im Zusammenhang mit Biphosphonatbehandlung würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht überbewerten.
Wichtig ist in Deinem Fall zunächst die Therapie der Knochenmetastasen, die ich nicht zu sehr hinauszögern würde, wie das in meinem Fall war.
Alle Spekulationen über mögliche Lebenserwartungen sind hier nur kontraproduktiv und auf die Antwort vom lieben Gott kannst Du lange warten.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner j

die Zometa Einnahme sollte sofort beginnen, monatlich. Eine evtl. Gefahr für eine Nekrose kann nach ca. 2 Jahren erfolgen.

Als Krebskranker sollte jede Endzündung beseitigt werden, daher nehmen wir zahngesunde Antioxidanzien mit unserer gesunden Ernährung. Ich achte immer auf den Entzündungsmarker CRP bei mir <1,O (Referenz <6,0 mg/l).

Auch von mir alles Gute Hans

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Nach RPE (Gleason 5+4), Bestrahlung und Hormonblockade zeigen sich erste Knochenmetastasen. Behandlung mit Zometa soll beginnen.
> Mein Zahnarzt und der Kieferchirurge empfehlen wegen der möglichen Gefahr einer Kiefernekrose vorbeugende Zahnsanierung. Dies bedeutet in meinem Fall die Entfernung von 3 oder 4 "verdächtigen" Zähnen.


Hallo Werner,
Du solltest ganz schnell dem Rat Deiner Zahnärzte folgen und ohne Verzug mit einer Zahnsanierung beginnen. Eine evtl. Kiefernekrose ist sehr, sehr schwer zu behandeln!
Machst Du das nicht, würdest Du Dir die Option einer Behandlung mit dem Bisphosphonat "Zometa" nehmen, was dann tatsächlich Deine Lebenserwartung drastisch reduzieren könnte.
Also Werner, leider solltest Du jetzt rangehen!

Gruß Werner

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Werner,

ich kann mich dem Rat meines Vorredners oder besser Vorschreibers nur anschließen.

Erst gestern Abend bei dem Treffen unserer Selbsthilfegruppe saß ich einem Betroffenen gegenüber, der Zometa einnahm, während der Zometa-Behandlung sich einen Zahn ziehen ließ, und daraufhin eine Kiefernekrose erlitt.

Das scheint eine scheußliche Angelegenheit zu sein und er musste sich in der Uni-Klinik Mainz einer komplizierten Operation unterziehen.

Das ist nun schon der zweite Fall in unserer Gruppe.

Als Rat:

Während der Zometa-Einnahme sollte eine extreme Mundhygiene gemacht werden, so 5 x am Tag die Zähne putzen.

Herzliche Grüße

Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Werner, 

nocheinmal: Zuerst müssen die Zähne in Ordnung sein, dann kannst Du Zometa bekommen!

Kein verantwortlicher Arzt würde Dir Zometa verabreichen, wenn er wüßte,
dass bei Dir Zähne saniert werden müßten!

Du kommst eben nicht um die Zahnbehandlung herum! 

Gruß Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

@Werner j

Was verstehe ich denn unter einer vorbeugenden Zahnsanierung? Sind die Zähne nun hin oder nicht? Dein Zahnarzt empfiehlt dir 3 oder 4 verdächtige Zähne ziehen zu lassen. In wiefern sind die Zähne verdächtig und was soll dann an den Stellen geschehen? Ein herausnehmbares Gebiss wäre m. E. keine gute Alternative. Mir persönlich würde es widerstreben, prophylaktisch ein paar Zähne ziehen zu lassen. Das würde ich mir schon ganz genau erklären lassen.




> Während der Zometa-Einnahme sollte eine extreme Mundhygiene gemacht werden, so 5 x am Tag die Zähne putzen.


Ob das ein guter Rat ist, weiß ich nicht. Mir hat mein Zahnarzt Putzschäden bescheinigt und dabei putze ich meine Zähne nur zweimal täglich. Bei täglich fünfmaligem Zähne putzen solltest du jedenfalls auf eine elektrische Zahnbürste mit kreisenden Bürsten umsteigen. Die musst du dann auch immer dabei haben.

Unsere Katze putzt sich keine Zähne und hat dennoch gar keine Zahnschäden. Den Grund sehe ich darin, dass sie insbesondere keine Süßigkeiten frisst. So sehe ich das beim Menschen. Die meisten Zahnprobleme dürften nicht von mangelnder Mundhygiene herrühren sondern durch falsche Ernährung verursacht sein. Süßigkeiten und Zucker stehen dabei sehr im Verdacht. Aber diesbezüglich sind wir aufgeklärte PK-Patienten ja ohnehin zurückhaltend. 

Was mein unser Zahnarzt dazu?

WW

----------


## Michael

[quote=WinfriedW;7909Was mein unser Zahnarzt dazu?
WW[/quote]

Du meinst nicht etwa mich? Denn ich habe mich schon dazu geäußert.

Übrigens, bekomme ich auch schon seit längerem Zometa und vor zehn Tagen wurde bei mir der allererste bleibende Zahn(15) im Leben entfernt (die Indikation spielt hier keine Rolle, hat mit dem PK nichts zu tun, oder vielleicht doch mit Zometa).
Natürlich hat der befreundete Kieferchirurg eine saubere Arbeit geleistet und die Wunde sorgfältig mit einer Naht verschlossen, obwohl es nicht nötig gewesen wäre, aber wegen Zometa haben wir uns vorsichtshalber darauf  geeinigt. Nach einer Woche wude geröntgt und  die Naht bei reizlosen  Wundverhältnissen entfernt. In drei Wochen will ich die Alveole(das Zahnfach) nochmal prüfen lassen. Wir erwägen sogar, ein Einzelzahnimplantat zu inserieren, natürlich nach einer längeren Beobachtungszeit der Ossifikation (Verknöcherung) der Alveole. Auch hier wird erst einmal nicht überlegt, "ob es sich noch lohnt".
Für die Implantation dürfte Zometa schon hinderlich sein. Abwarten, bei Interesse werde ich vor allem bei negativen Entwicklungen weiter berichten.

Bei Zahnextraktionen während einer Zometa-Behandlung ist in erster Linie dann mit Komplikationen zu rechnen, wenn es sich um parodontal erkrankte oder wurzelvereiterte zu entfernenede  Zähne handelt (Knochenschädigung).

Fünfmal Zähne putzen ist natürlich auch unsinnig, wenn man nur  dreimal am Tage ißt. Die Häufigkeit des Zähneputzens ist übrigens nicht so wichtig, wie die Dauer und Intensität des einzelnen Putzvorgangs.
Jetzt reicht es aber, alles weitere wissen viele von Euch sowieso "besser".
Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

kannst du nicht deutch mit uns reden.

Hallo Winfried, das mit dem Zucker und der Ernährung sind ja schon ein bischen neue Töne.

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> kannst du nicht deutch mit uns reden.
> 
> Hallo Winfried, das mit dem Zucker und der Ernährung sind ja schon ein bischen neue Töne.


 
sorry, sag mir, was Du nicht verstehst. Meistens habe ich in Klammern die deutsche Übersetzung geliefert. Ansonsten drückt Ihr Euch doch auch immer wie Profis aus;-)

----------


## simoney

Hallo und guten Abend,

lieber Werner,  ich bin zwar nur eine Tochter und kann dir wie viele andere hier mit Fachlichen Wissen nicht viel sagen; ich kann dir aber berichten was die Ärzte meinem Vater zu der  Therapie mit Zometa und eventuelle " Nebenwirkungen" gesagt haben.
Bei uns war es wichtig das vor Beginn der Therapie ein Zahnstatus erhoben wurde.( Der war in Ordnung. ) Jetzt soll eine vierteljährliche Kontrolle gemacht werden. Wie ich finde eine sehr gute Lösung. Sollte dann ein Problem auftreten kann immer noch rechtzeitig reagiert werden.  Vorbeugend Zähne zu ziehen wie in deinem Fall - naja ! Sollten es allerdings schon kranke Zähne sein  wäre es sinnvoll die behandeln zu lassen.
Ganz aktuell sind wir aber jetzt auch am überlegen, ob wir den nächsten Termin beim Zahnarzt etwas vorziehen. Mein Vater hat seit ca. 2 Wochen Schmerzen im Kiefer. ( Keine Spezielle Stelle sondern Komplett) Das Essen fällt ihm schwer. Harte Dinge gehen im Moment überhaupt nicht. 
Ich persönlich bin mir nicht sicher ob es durch die Zometa Therapie hervorgerufen wurde. Er bekommt jetzt erst die zweite Infusion. Oder ob es der gesamten Verlauf der PK - Geschichte ist. ( mein Vater ist Gleason 10 5+5 / Knochenmetastasen im gesamten Skelett von Schädel bis Kniegelenk Erstdiagnose PK am 06.01.2007) 
Für dich und deinen speziellen Fall wünsche ich dir weiterhin  viel Kraft dem Krebs die Zähne zu zeigen. 
Simone

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Michael,

habe wieder was gelernt. Danke. Werde meinen Zahnarzt nicht nur mit den neuen Begriffen überraschen, sondern ihn auch fragen, warum er die Alveole nicht sorgfältig verschlossen hat.
Es hat Monate gedauert bis das „Loch“ (für HansB:-)) sich geschlossen hat und ich habe bis heute dort noch eine kleine Vertiefung.


Gruß 

Georg

----------


## Michael

> ....sondern ihn auch fragen, warum er die Alveole nicht sorgfältig verschlossen hat.
> Es hat Monate gedauert bis das Loch (für HansB:-)) sich geschlossen hat und ich habe bis heute dort noch eine kleine Vertiefung.
> 
> Georg


 
Hallo Georg,
man kann nicht grundsätzlich jedes "Loch" nach dem "Zahnziehen" verschließen. Es geht nur, wenn der Zahn sauber "gezogen" wurde und seine  Wurzel nicht enzündet bzw. vereitert war. Wir wollen Deinem Zahnarzt ja nicht Unrecht tun:-)
Die kleine Vertiefung auf dem Kieferkamm kann  normal sein.

Gruß 
Michael

----------


## RalfDm

> ...ich bin zwar nur eine Tochter...


Hallo Simone,

das "nur eine Tochter" akzeptieren wir nicht! Wir haben seit der Gründung erst zweier, dann deren Zusammenlegung zu einem gemeinsamen Diskussionsforum zum Prostatakrebs hier viele Töchter kennen- und ihr Engagement für Ihre Väter zu schätzen und zu bewundern gelernt. Wohl dem Vater, der eine solche Tochter hat!

Ralf

----------


## gege54

Hallo Michael,

Mein Mann bekommt Zometa alle drei  Wochen.
Jetzt ist ihm vor ein paar Wochen eine Krohne herausgefallen, die wieder eingesetzt wurde. Hat aber nichts genützt, beim ersten Essen lag sie wieder da. 
Er hat jezt einen Termin um die Wurzel zu entfernen und dann soll da wohl eine Brücke oder so was ähnliches rein.
Unser Hausarzt hat gemeint er soll da lieber abwarten, wenn er keine Probleme mit dem verbliebenen Rest von dem Zahn hat. Im Moment ist sein Allgemeinzustand nicht besonders gut und er hat auch keinerlei Schmerzen an dem Zahnrest.
Für einen Rat wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß gege54

----------


## Jaanika

mit Zomenta hat mein Mann, was die Zähne angeht keine Probleme. Ich wundere mich fast, es hier zu lesen, dass es solche Nebenwirkungen gibt. Mann man hat sonst mit seinen Zähnen immer "Palava" gehabt.
Bei uns ist eher das Problem, dass sein PSA-Wert nicht niedriger werden möchte und jetzt (Diagnose erst seit letzten Okt.) schon Chemo ansteht.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Jaanika

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jaanika,

wenn du mehr über den nicht ausreichenden PSA Abfall hören willst, muss du schon mehr als nur Krefeld ins Profil schreiben. Die Chemo ist ja inzwichen Standarttherapie hier im Forum. Dein Mann muss ja einen sehr aggressiven PK haben, mit hohem PSA und hohem GS oder ungewöhnlichen Therapien?

Gruss Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo gege,

die drei wöchige Zometagabe ist üppig, ich habe wegen der Langzeitgabe bei mir, jetzt von 4 auf 6 Wochen verlängert, wir werden die Veränderung sehen. Bei mr ruhen die Metastasen seit über 2 Jahren. Dein Mann sollte auch mal, wenn er HB bekommt eine QCT machen.

Wie geht es deinem Mann, ich nehme an die Schmerzen sind auch durch Zometa geringer geworden. Wie hat sich die Bestahlung der Wirbelsäule ausgewirkt, ich bin unbestrahlt und halte als Laie nichts von einer Bestrahlung auf vermutete Metastasen.

Gruss Hans

----------


## Michael

> Er hat jezt einen Termin um die Wurzel zu entfernen und dann soll da wohl eine Brücke oder so was ähnliches rein.
> Unser Hausarzt hat gemeint er soll da lieber abwarten, wenn er keine Probleme mit dem verbliebenen Rest von dem Zahn hat. Im Moment ist sein Allgemeinzustand nicht besonders gut und er hat auch keinerlei Schmerzen an dem Zahnrest.
> Gruß gege54


Hallo,
es ist sehr schwer, hier jetzt einen Rat abzugeben, ohne zumindest das Röntgenbild des Zahnes zu sehen. Ich versuche es aber trotzdem.

1. Also wenn der Zahn vital (lebt) und somit die Wurzel o.B. ist und der Zahnstumpf beim Essen nicht stört und nicht weh tut, kann Dein Mann
mit dessen Entfernung mit Sicherheit bis nach der Zometa-Beh. warten, wenn er denn wirklich raus müssen sollte. (Rö-Bild!)

Ansonsten beim einwandfeien Wurzelverhältnis, sollte man evtl versuchen, die Krone mit einem anderen Zement (Kleber) z.B. Panavia (eines der besten) nochmal zu befestigen, oder den Stumpf aufzubauen und eine neue Krone herstellen. Das alles aber nur beim vitalen Zahn.

2. Hier ist auch die Wertigkeit des Zahnes von Bedeutung, d.h. ich müßte wissen um welchen Zahn es sich handelt, ist es ein endständiger Zahn?
Man muß schließlich nicht jeden Zahn in jedem Alter mit aller Gewalt zu erhalten versuchen.

Ansonsten habe ich mich schon weiter oben zu der Problematik zwischen Zometa und Zahnbhandlung geäußert und ich finde die Angst übertrieben.
Außerdem unnötig werden wohl Zähne nicht entfernt (oder bin ich hier zu blauäugig ?) und wenn es dann unbedingt sein muß, dann kann man es auch unter Zometa unter Befolgung aller theoretischen
Vorsichtsmaßnahmen vertreten.

Nun meine ganz persönliche Empfehlung, wenn Dein Mann mit dem Zahnstumpf (ein beschliffener Zahn) keine Probleme hat, das Rö-Bild o.B. ist und er sich allgemein nicht gut fühlt, dann würde ich im Moment den Zahn nicht entfernen lassen.

Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## werner j

Hallo Alle

Herzlichen Dank für die guten Ratschläge zu meiner Frage vom 6. 2. 07
Besonders angerührt war ich von Deinem Kommentar, Simone, die Du nur als Tochter geschrieben hast. Das nur gilt natürlich nicht! Auch für Deinen Vater alles Gute.

Hinsichtlich der verdächtigen Zähnen Folgendes, Winfried: kein Zahn gibt mir aktuelle Probleme, aber
hochretinierter Zahn 18 mit Begleitsinusitis maxillaris rechts, raumbeengter Zahn 28 mit Wurzelkaries, raumbeengter Zahn 38. Die 3 Weisheitszähne sollen jetzt, mit 64 Jahren, raus. Die Meisten verlieren sie in der Jugend. Zusätzlich endodontische Behandlung von Zahn 16 .
Zahn 16 wird schon behandelt und die Weisheitszähne werde ich nächsten Mittwoch opfern. Vier Wochen später dann die erste Zometa, da Kieferchirurge und Urologe die Heilung abwarten wollen. Ich hoffe dass dies die richtige Entscheidung war.
Zur Zometa-Infusion habe ich eine weitere Anfrage ins Forum gestellt.

Und noch etwas Peter P und Michael: auf eine konkrete Antwort vom lieben Gott warte ich eigentlich nicht. Als kölsch-katholischer Junge den es nach Schwaben verschlagen hat halte ich es ohnehin mit dem vertonten Psalm 31.16: Meine Zeit liegt in deinen Händen!

Gruß an alle
Werner j

----------


## gege54

Hallo Michael und Hans,
Danke für die Ratschläge, ich denke auch dass wir erst mal abwarten. Es ist zwar ein oberer mittler Backenzahn und mit dem winzigen Stummel der noch da ist kann man laut Zahnarzt nichts mehr anfangen, aber zur Zeit scheint mir eine Wurzelentfernung  doch etwas belastend für meinen Mann- er heißt Manfred- zu sein.
Hans, die Bestrahlung war schon etwas hilfreich im Bezug auf die Schmerzen in der Wirbelsäule und vor allem im rechten Bein. Die Ärzte der Uni-Klinik Bestrahlungsambulanz sagten auch,dass damit die Knochen wieder stabiler würden wegen der Bruchgefahr.
Die Nebenwirkungen erstreckten sich hauptsächlich auf den Magen Darmbereich. Er hatte Schmerzen im ganzen Bauch. Und mochte nicht mehr essen. Es wird jetzt wieder langsam besser. 
Im Moment fehlt mir gerade die Ruhe um Euch weiter zu berichten, daher für heute herzliche Grüße bis demnächst.
Gruß gege

----------

